# is anything biting



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

i might come fish obx over christmas weekend. is it worth going or are all the fish somewhere else


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Can't catch a fish if you are not on the beach. Go get'em.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wilber said:


> Can't catch a fish if you are not on the beach. Go get'em.


*Quote of the day!!*


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

What do you want to catch, and how do you want to fish? Like, surf, bridge, sound, charter...?


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

i want to catch stripers and bluefish and i want to fish the surf and the piers


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Wilber said:


> Can't catch a fish if you are not on the beach. Go get'em.



Also come spend money in our stores! It's empty down here now!!!


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

we've had a surge of mild weather lately, supposed to continue thru next week, that might hold or even push water temps up a bit. Probably still some trout around, kitty hawk and nags head. I got into a bunch of dink trout (10-12") on thursday, but those were well south, in Wrightsville.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishingadam95 said:


> i might come fish obx over christmas weekend. is it worth going or are all the fish somewhere else


 Just got word,there have been some mixed trout n side of point,bunches of dinks and a couple of nice ones mixed in.... Also some big sharks.. This from a reliable source who caught a 150 dusky on a sha 30 with 14 suffix....


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

I live down here in Wilmington and I hear some puppy drum are showing up in the bays/sounds. Most people I hear are catching trout on shrimp around the river inlets.

I just don't get up to the OBX. But I'm sure they catch winter trout up there too.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

If you're throwing bait, expect clearnose skates and dogfish...If you can't find anything else, you can find them on the beach for sure during the winter!


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

The piers will be closed for the season.


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

http://twstackle.com/fishreports/report.cfm?id=308


----------



## vballmike (Nov 4, 2007)

Last week was warm weather. Yesterday was tough, 34 degrees with wind chill at 27.

Water temp was 50 degrees about 300 yds n of the point at sunset.

Some skates, doggies and some big biters are to be had. There are quite a few puppies and trout caught. I've seen some keeper flounder caught at the point!

The fishing reports seem to be sparse, partially because no one is down here. My wife and I come down every year at this time for a couple of weeks, and I've never seen it this empty. Heck, a couple of days we were the only ones fishing the point at sunset!! We've looked at the N beaches a couple of times and did not see one buggy!

We've heard of a few stripers N of Nags Head, and some off the catwalk at OI. None south.

Pups, trout and some black drum. Come and get 'em!

vballmike


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I plan on dropping down for the next few days. Like everyone says, you don't know what you'll catch until you come. There's always the chance of lucking into a striper or bluefish blitz, and there are usually trout and some straggler puppy drum around.

But the coolest thing is just being down there in the middle of winter when all that's left is locals and fishermen. Things are quieter, slower and a lot more relaxing than at any time of the year. Not mention hotels are a lot cheaper. It's my favorite time to visit.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

sand flea said:


> But the coolest thing is just being down there in the middle of winter when all that's left is locals and fishermen. Things are quieter, slower and a lot more relaxing than at any time of the year. Not mention hotels are a lot cheaper. It's my favorite time to visit.


AMEN Flea, truer words were never spoken!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Today: Tater 4 biiig duskys,and n end of the point caught a nice 46" drum... Also got a report today from a couple of sources,some really good trout fishing near the inlet.. Will do tomorrow....


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Some biters eh? I bet taters shoulders are wore out! Hope yall had a good Christmas Kenny! I can't believe it's 12/28 and I'm sitting here at work in shorts! I love it.


----------



## beach bum (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi y'all! I am new to P&S, looks like fun. I like all kinds of fishing, but especially like surf fishing. I have an old rusty 4WD and regularly haunt Atlantic Beach.
beach bum


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

beach bum said:


> Hi y'all! I am new to P&S, looks like fun. I like all kinds of fishing, but especially like surf fishing. I have an old rusty 4WD and regularly haunt Atlantic Beach.
> beach bum


Welcome beach bum, you'll enjoy the site. You may want to start your own itro thread so it doesn't get lost in this thread.


----------



## beach bum (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks, racewire20. I am totally new to this. How do I post an intro?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

beach bum said:


> Thanks, racewire20. I am totally new to this. How do I post an intro?


 Welcome...

If you want the big intro,go to Open Forum... You want a Carolina Welcome,you already got it....


----------



## beach bum (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------

